# Nardwuar acknowledges TC's existence



## lll (Oct 7, 2012)

*@4min52s* 




Nardwuar vs. Anthony Fantano / Needle Drop 





http://www.talkclassical.com/19037-anthony-fantano-gives-10-a.html


Philip said:


> Death Grips- The Money Store ALBUM REVIEW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Awesome. I love Anthony Fantano's reviews.


----------

